# Koa Coeur D'alene, Id



## Roloaddict

This was the last stop for us on our 3418 mile road trip and we thought we saved the best for last. Wrong! What a disappointment for us. Everything listed on the internet site was there but it appears it had not been taken care of for some time. They also fail to tell you the layout of the campsites. This park is on the side of a hill and the road is uphill to get to the sites. It looks like they must have taken each campsite and made them into two. We were stacked in like firewood. We have a 21rs and it was all we could do to back into the site and then walk around the truck to get to the trailer. Our site backed up to a drainage ditch. There was a small pool that my kids played in. The play area was limited to a couple of swings. There were peddle boats to rent for $15 hour but the pond was full of growth. The tent area looked like the best of the park. This park cost us $50 for one night and it was clearly not worth it. Would not recommend this park.
H.


----------



## Y-Guy

Rolo sorry to hear abou the bad expereince, I've yet to see a KOA that made me want to stop. I heard good things about the KOA in Santa Cruz but that was about it for me. Hope the rest of the trip was better.


----------



## summergames84

$50.00!!!!





















Ouch! We have never paid that for one night, even in resort style parks. Glad you let everyone know.


----------



## vdub

Glad to know about this. At one time, I believe the PNW guys had considered the CDA KOA for a rally. Not serious consideration, but it was mentioned as a possibility. Glad it didn't go anywhere. And, FIFTY DOLLARS! That's about double what anything in ID should be.


----------



## CamperAndy

You would not have gotten a vote from me for the KOA. Like Steve said I have not seen too many KOA's that I would want to stay at. There are about a dozen campgrounds in the Coeur d'Alene area and depending on what you want they rank from RANK







to very high quality







.

It would have been about 30 minutes north of Coeur d'Alene but there are a couple of nice camp grounds next to Silverwood Theme park. This park has 2 very nice wooden coasters and a very nice water park. There are also 3 or 4 campgrounds right on the lake. Crystal clear and still feels very cold.

Let us know the next time you may be dropping through and maybe we can help you out.


----------



## Y-Guy

CA is right, the Campground across from Silverwood is pretty nice and Farragut State Park are two very nice parks. We're thinking of taking a few days up at Farragut again so we can do Silverwood and go fishing.


----------



## vdub

Hmmm, slight hijack.... do we have a DrySide Pac Rally in the workings here?


----------



## 2outbacks

Would there be enough of us to qualify for group rates at Silverwood?


----------



## HootBob

Sorry to hear of your bad expereince at that park
50 bucks is alot for me for one night
We pay about 29 buck at the KOA we usually go to which is a very nice place with plenty of room.

Don


----------



## CamperAndy

2outbacks said:


> Would there be enough of us to qualify for group rates at Silverwood?
> [snapback]44201[/snapback]​


I'll call and find out. I have no idea what the per day rate is but I am sure they must have some package rates for camping and going to Silverwood.


----------



## Roloaddict

Thanks for the tips and will take you up on the help Camper Andy if we ever plan to be in the area again. This was our last stop coming across I-90 and we thought a KOA with the pool etc would be a treat. Learned that a phone call and questions about the site are necessary before booking anywhere.
H.


----------



## CTRNAVRET

Roloaddict said:


> This was the last stop for us on our 3418 mile road trip and we thought we saved the best for last. Wrong! What a disappointment for us. Everything listed on the internet site was there but it appears it had not been taken care of for some time. They also fail to tell you the layout of the campsites. This park is on the side of a hill and the road is uphill to get to the sites. It looks like they must have taken each campsite and made them into two. We were stacked in like firewood. We have a 21rs and it was all we could do to back into the site and then walk around the truck to get to the trailer. Our site backed up to a drainage ditch. There was a small pool that my kids played in. The play area was limited to a couple of swings. There were peddle boats to rent for $15 hour but the pond was full of growth. The tent area looked like the best of the park. This park cost us $50 for one night and it was clearly not worth it. Would not recommend this park.
> H.
> [snapback]44172[/snapback]​


Sorry you had such a rotten time at the KOA in CDA. I work (volunteer) at the CDA visitor Center in downtown CDA. If you ever come this way again contact me...I'm sure we can find someplace better. I'll send you some flyers on N.Idaho
rv parks if you like. If nothing else there is always my driveway. Carl







Rodgers


----------



## drobe5150

from what i have read, some koa's are great, some suck. we stayed at koa petaluma,ca. no complaints,it was clean, quiet and not to far from home. we have a membership so we did not pay $50.00. it was only $42.00 or something like that, we want to check out koa in willits,ca about 3/3.5 hours from home though.

darrel


----------



## CTRNAVRET

One more comment or question, did you send a copy of your letter and replies to the CDA KOA. It might help them to know what you thought. Carl Rodgers


----------



## Roloaddict

Ctrnavret - thanks for your comments. Yes, I have written the CDA KOA and expressed my disappointment. I, too, think that feedback is the best way to give people an opportunity to make changes if they choose. The family camping next to us were as disappointed as we were.

We had a great camping experience at the Burlington, Washington KOA in April and that is the reason we decided to pick another KOA. Clearly, I have learned not to rely on the written information or pictures on the internet. Next time I will call for specific site information.
H.


----------



## CamperAndy

2outbacks said:


> Would there be enough of us to qualify for group rates at Silverwood?
> [snapback]44201[/snapback]​


There are 127 Full hook-up sites and the standard rate is $28 a night. The Group discount is not much but it is 15% off but you must have at least 20 sites in your group.

Still waiting on group discount info for the Theme park. If you go I recommend July and or Aug for the best weather and longest day light to enjoy the water park and ride.


----------

